# [SOLVED] Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies



## -WOLF-

Yeah I still play Red Alert 2, very fun game.

Anyway, how do I give myself allies for skirmish games? I just got the game and I don't have the manual and there is no obvious option to add this.

There is one option - 'build of allies construction yard' and it's grayed out.

I can't find anything on the internet about this.


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

I don't think you can ally with bots in RA2.
I know you can ally with human players by pressing 'Tab' and allying with them.
Also, in the original RA, you could select an opponents unit or building then press 'A' to ally with them. Don't know if that works with RA2 though.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

in the skirmish menu you stet them to team with you ie; TEAM 1


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

How? there is no 'team' option.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

isn't there numbers in the team setup?


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

No, no team setup, nothing. I'd show you a screenshot but Xfire does not detect my game for some reason (It says I have it just wont tell me that I am playing it)


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

you can take a screenshot by pressing "print screen" button on your keyboard
then use windows Paint to paste the picture that you captured save it on your PC and attach it here


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

I have a mod called BlackMissle Giantbomb, but this problem was around before I installed it, and this is supposed to add even more ally support so I don't understand.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

yea I really thought you could have allies too

only looks like you can change the color of your enemy.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

But if you look on the first pic, the option that allows you to build off your ally's ConYard is grayed out!

Maybe Tiber Septim was right "I don't think you can ally with bots in RA2"

Hey MCNinjaGuy, not to be rude or anything, but if your Canadian why do you say color and not colour?


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

oh I say favourite though! maybe I've been talking to too many Americans!


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

favorite/favourite

HEY! I did not even know there was a difference! thanks for pointing that out, glad I was spelling it the right way.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

sometimes English grammar confuses the hell out of me

in Read alert 2 I like to play cheap, this is what I do

I play as the French and start making those cannons preferrably blocking the other mineral deposits then when I get enough money I make mobile construction yards and block more of the minerals. I eventually just kill the enemy base with the cannons HAHAHA they never had a chance!


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

To be able to Ally with bots for RA2 the game requires to be patched to 1.006. This also adds new game modes in skirmish.
http://download.cnet.com/Command-Conquer-Red-Alert-2-1-006-patch/3000-18541_4-10236244.html


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

Oh thank you so much!


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

I just tried installing it and it would not work, the patcher can't find my installation path, and when it asks me to browse, it says I have to find the install path, but when I do it won't let me select it, just enter the folder. I installed it in a folder on my desktop, but I think the folders that are in the desktop are also in the Documents And Settings folder too...


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

Try running the patch in the RA2 directory. It has problems locating the directory on a 64-bit system as the default install directory is "Program Files (x86)".

The patch will also fail if the original exe file has been modified or the game was not properly installed. IE copied to the HDD.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Red Alert 2 - Can't make allies*

Ah ok now I got it to work, thanks!


----------



## Fighterofwoe

Been trying to figure this one out too, i play the original red alert 2 ( not yuri's revenge ) and if u wanna play online with me give a shout im more than willing =]


----------



## -WOLF-

Har har it's ok don't like playing online


----------



## cho_lid

umm, sorry but I'm trying to install the patch, but its always saying Missing or Invalid Registry/INI entry, so how's that? thank you..


----------

